# squirrel headshot...



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

A cheeky shot from my window...


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice shot!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are a devious bugger !!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Nice shooting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Great shot my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Charles said:


> You are a devious bugger !!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Nice shooting.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


So true ! 

Niiiiiice shot mate !!!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Sweet shot! Squirrel never knew what hit it! That's what I call, the perfect shot! Great eating too!


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot what kinda ammo is that


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Fat limb rat.


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

good shot mate


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice one


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Great shot placement mate!

Cheers.

E.


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

What was that green stuff on the floor? Lol I can't remember. There's been a blanket of white stuff here since early December. I've heard the elders call it grass. I think I'm living in Winterfell and this winter has lasted ten years.

Seriously though, great shot boyo!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Lead sinkers? Work great and fairly cheap!


----------

